

Richard Feynman "fun to Imagine" BBC 1983 - RichClaxton
http://www.bbc.co.uk/archive/feynman/10700.shtml

======
DOMhead
Thanks for posting, enjoy, watching him enjoy telling it.Wish i have a little
of his ability

------
coffee
Always amazing... thanks for posting that

